# [EVDL] Has anybody heard of lead crystal batteries?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm reading on another forum about a type of battery that has lead 
plates, but a silicate electrolyte. Has anybody on this list worked with 
these?

Best,
Marc de Piolenc
-- 
Archivale catalog: http://www.archivale.com/catalog
Polymath weblog: http://www.archivale.com/weblog
Translation services: http://www.proz.com/profile/639380
Ducted fans: http://massflow.archivale.com/

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 28 Sep 2010 at 1:36, Marc de Piolenc wrote:
> 
> > I'm reading on another forum about a type of battery that has lead
> > plates, but a silicate electrolyte
> ...


----------

